# badge meaning?



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What's the meaning behinds the badges beside people's names.. I mean card cutter & match lighter are self explanatory. . But what's the 5 stars by 10 20 & 30 meter mean & the number 4 by what I assume is string cutting? FPS& FPE are also self explanatory


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

http://slingshotforum.com/jawards/

:wave:


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks so much.. I been wondering. .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, some of the guys here are so heavily decorated that I find myself saluting the screen whenever I log in...

...a lot of talent to learn from though, to be sure...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Yeah, some of the guys here are so heavily decorated that I find myself saluting the screen whenever I log in...
> 
> ...a lot of talent to learn from though, to be sure...


yeah, almost like looking at an overly decorated boy scout


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

No badges for hunting?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

StretchandEat said:


> No badges for hunting?


...this issue rustled the pot somethin' fierce a while back. No, no hunting badges. Best to just leave it at that, bud.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Not trying to rustle anything.. was just curious. . The last you'll hear from me about that


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

Cheers .... Charles


----------

